# E-Mu 0404 USB with Phantom Power for ECM8000



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Ive been seeing lots of people using their existing sound card and getting a cheap $60 mixer to use for calibration.

If one is in need of a sound card too, like myself, why not consider the E-Mu 0404 external card?

http://www.emu.com/products/product.asp?category=610&subcategory=611&product=15185

I need the optical out to go into my DEQ2496 and can use this as a stereo SB card to my T40 Laptop.

Just wanted to see if anyone else went this route. I spent $155 on the E-Mu 0404.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I am also thinking of buying this sound card and an ECM8000.

It's not cheap but it includes everything we need to connect a microphone to a laptop while preserving nice features like SPDIF and other outputs.

Anybody else who has it ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

The only downside I can see to this right now is that I dont see any Vista support... Unless I am not looking hard enough.

I have the 0404 right now, but I have not put it to the test.

The optical in and out was a huge selling point for me, phantom power removed the need for a mixer, which I am very happy about since I would not have a single use for it besides phantom power. Ateast this sound card can be used with my laptop or desktop, moved from system to system with ease.

I also like pro audio and DJ type stuff so the bundled software is just fun to have any play with.

I wish I could also find more people using this since id like to be able to have a discussion about use with TrueRTA and for playback.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Is there another way to send some DC to the microphone without using a mixer with phantom power ? Could we build a special cable with a simple transfo feeding DC to the microphone and use our PC sound card as we do with standard mic ?


----------



## groundie (Feb 7, 2008)

you are right about the lack of Vista support;
they do have a beta available here
http://www.emu.com/support/vista.asp

as for REW, i would not recommend Vista even with the latest beta driver. i have XP on the same laptop and worked just fine there.


----------



## sadhill (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,

I am completely new to this forum, which seems to hold a huge amount of very interesting information and soft. A lot of thanks to all sustainers ! :kiss:

Just bought DEQ2496, ECM8000 and an E-MU 0404USB yesterday.

I could not get to have the REW calibration sound coming out through the optical out of the E-MU ,although the mic does perfectly go to the DEQ and the amp through this way...

(of course I can hear the REW cal sound in the headphone connected to the E-MU).

Thanks to the very well done instructions doc, the E-MU calibration process went straightforward.

Did anyone have this problem ? is there any walkaround ?

Thanks

Francois


----------



## sadhill (Apr 20, 2008)

Let's add a new information I found in E-MU's FAQ's

They advise to loopback both in and outs for non-ASIOaware windows apps ...

Maybe it works, but then it becomes impossible to connect a mic !!!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It looks like the driver works "somewhat" with Vista.

I found on this page, up to date drivers and also a url to a VISTA PDF file.

You do know that REW works entirely in the analog mode. You wouldn't use the digital output at all.

For your soundcard cal, simply go from balanced line-out to one balanced mic input and get your soundcard cal file created (you'll have to mess with levels since the mic input will be rather high).

Then use analog line-out to your receiver AUX input and the mic connected to the mic input...

BTW, your link is bad........

brucek


----------



## sadhill (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, sorry for the bad link : it seems it must have been some kind of temporary link...
I did eventually give up with optical connexion, though I got at some time an unwanted result : by making a loopback in-out on the left channel of the E-MU, I got the REW sweep through optical on the left DEQ channel !!!
Everythnig works much better with analog connexions...

thnak you, Bruce


----------

